# bootmanager tod ?



## Da Damn Cam (27. Februar 2004)

hi,
also ich habe ja win98 und suse linux auf meinem pc laufen...jetzt habe ich aber meine c festplatte(wo win drauf ist die part.) formatiert und windows nochmal neu drauf gemacht...das prob ist..der bootmanager  linux oder windows ? kommt net mehr...wieso ? was muss ich umstellen ?....thx!


----------



## maychu (27. Februar 2004)

Hi,
Also du hast 2 Bsystem drauf und keines laesst sich mehr booten ...
Nimm am besten deine LINUX cd und boote mit dieser, du kannst dann auswaehlen das du von einer vorhandenen partition booten willst somit hast du erstmal das system am laufen. Nun kannst du eigentlich lilo oder grub je nach version von suse wieder installieren bzw neu schreiben lassen. Mach dir sicherheitshalber auch eine diskette damit du in zukunft nicht wieder da stehst wie jetzt. Wenn du den Bootmanager einrichtest hast du die moeglichkeit auch einen eintrag fuer dein Windows zu machen ... Beim naechsten mal starten hast du dann ein auswahlmenu welches system du starten willst ...


----------

